# What is it and how do I remove it?



## Saint71 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi all

I have just bought an 2003 lexus and whilst the majority of the car is in good shape, the rubber window seals look almost like they are corroded. I have added a link to an image below for a better view of what I mean. As the surface has a shine to it and not wanting to damage it cleaning it with something abrasive, have you guys got any suggestions?

Thank you in advance.

Regards

Simon :newbie:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c5oJj42ReSizcPZIU8jP_JLxMAyY2mqC/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

i wonder if you could take some very fine sandpaper and dull it all over evenly.
i doubt any dressing would make it even enough to stop it annoying me.

enjoy your new car!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bar keepers friend.

Buy the powder version. Slighty damp cloth then rub it on the seal. Keep going until you get the desired result then put your chosen dressing on. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saint71 (Jan 5, 2019)

Awesome, thanks both!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A citrus based cleaner like Gtechniq W5 should even out the finish on that trim.

cheers

Chris


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

the best thing ive found is a good rubber and plastic dressing and a good rubbing i like valet pro black to the future stays like a gel for ages and if you go down the route of using a fine brillo pad it will work well as a lube


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Panel wipe will remove that, then finish with a prewax cleaner. 


Gonz.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

It looks like it's corroded from caustic products used at car washes. I had similar when I left an alkaline prewash on too long. I used a rubber retiring product to get it off. Otherwise barkeepers friend is always suggested, as is a restoration product.

This is the stuff I used. Found in the depths of the garage. https://spraywellpaintsdudley.co.uk/rubber-clenz-990-p.asp


----------



## Saint71 (Jan 5, 2019)

Thank you all.

I am going to have a go tomorrow using Barkeeper Friend as I have some in the shed somewhere. If that doesn't shift it I will try the other suggestions

Thanks again

Simon


----------



## Saint71 (Jan 5, 2019)

Benfr16 said:


> It looks like it's corroded from caustic products used at car washes. I had similar when I left an alkaline prewash on too long. I used a rubber retiring product to get it off. Otherwise barkeepers friend is always suggested, as is a restoration product.
> 
> This is the stuff I used. Found in the depths of the garage. https://spraywellpaintsdudley.co.uk/rubber-clenz-990-p.asp


Thanks, going to order some of this and have a go!


----------



## Saint71 (Jan 5, 2019)

great gonzo said:


> Panel wipe will remove that, then finish with a prewax cleaner.
> 
> Gonz.


Thanks!


----------



## Saint71 (Jan 5, 2019)

Fairtony said:


> i wonder if you could take some very fine sandpaper and dull it all over evenly.
> i doubt any dressing would make it even enough to stop it annoying me.
> 
> enjoy your new car!


If I can't get it off I may resort to sanding! :thumb:


----------



## Saint71 (Jan 5, 2019)

rob267 said:


> Bar keepers friend.
> 
> Buy the powder version. Slighty damp cloth then rub it on the seal. Keep going until you get the desired result then put your chosen dressing on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It got the majority of the marks off but you can still see them. Will have another go tomorrow when it is light, and when my broken ribs are less sore!

Thanks again

Simon


----------



## Saint71 (Jan 5, 2019)

Summit Detailing said:


> A citrus based cleaner like Gtechniq W5 should even out the finish on that trim.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Thanks


----------

